# Cut-out tomorrow



## tomkat (Apr 27, 2014)

Nice, good luck.


----------



## GOHoney (Jun 19, 2013)

Thanks tomkat. These are going to a duck club on the Illinois river for Buckwheat pollination duty. There is more than one way to make money from them. After that I will bring them home and feed if needed. That is, saying all goes well.


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

GOHoney said:


> Thanks tomkat. These are going to a duck club on the Illinois river for Buckwheat pollination duty. There is more than one way to make money from them. After that I will bring them home and feed if needed. That is, saying all goes well.


What club? We used to have a blind on the IL River near Spring Bay.


----------



## GOHoney (Jun 19, 2013)

Not sure the name of the club. I was contacted by the owners son. I will find out.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Bring painters tape or duct tape to seal air gaps if needed.
Post pics anf have fun.


----------



## GOHoney (Jun 19, 2013)

I'm leaving now and stopping at Lowe's for tape. I am going to get some video of this one. I'll have a helper.


----------



## GOHoney (Jun 19, 2013)

Cut-out is done. A long day, a lot bigger than a I thought. No pics, I was covered in honey but my helper was taking video. As soon as I get it together I will get it posted. The bee vac worked great, how ever I did make one mistake, only making one catch cage. I had to bring them to my place in two different loads. Man, they are really pissed off after vacuuming! When I opened the trap cage they swarmed me. I walked into the timber and hid for a few minutes to get away, even after I came out they found me again. I hope they calm down in a day or so. I never seen the queen, she may be in the bees I brought home. I much prefer trap-outs.


----------



## GOHoney (Jun 19, 2013)

It appears all is forgiven. It has been 48 hours since I relocated them. I went and checked them tonight and they still took interest in me but did not try to attack me. I checked last night and they still did not want me around. I'll give them a few days and check for the queen, if none I will get one ordered or give them a frame of eggs.


----------

